# Site performance



## cisamcgu (9 Jan 2018)

Over the last couple of days I have had very poor performance on CC, "Site not responding", mostly. I have tried different browsers but Chrome, Edge and Firefox are all the same.

Is it me, or is there something wrong ?

Andrew


----------



## dan_bo (9 Jan 2018)

I've had no such issues of late......


----------



## sight-pin (9 Jan 2018)

cisamcgu said:


> Over the last couple of days I have had very poor performance on CC, "Site not responding", mostly. I have tried different browsers but Chrome, Edge and Firefox are all the same.
> 
> Is it me, or is there something wrong ?
> 
> Andrew



I noticed the same last night and this morning, screen freeze for about 20 or 30 secs, seems ok now though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jan 2018)

cisamcgu said:


> Over the last couple of days I have had very poor performance on CC, "Site not responding", mostly. I have tried different browsers but Chrome, Edge and Firefox are all the same.
> 
> Is it me, or is there something wrong ?
> 
> Andrew


Same here


----------



## mjr (9 Jan 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I had a "site down" message or some such from the Clod* Flare CDN last night. Apart from that it's been fine.
> 
> * That was a genuine typo - but I like it so I've decided not to correct it.


I think I've had 2 in the last few days, as well as slow/non-responses. It complains of a code 523 or whatever the one is with the message saying it's probably a DNS server fault.


----------



## Markymark (9 Jan 2018)

Maybe one of the sister sites has hit 10 members and is now draining resources?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jan 2018)

I just shout and blame the kids.


----------



## rualexander (9 Jan 2018)

I'm having problems with unresponsiveness, slow loading, etc. 
Google Chrome browser on Sony Xperia tablet running Android 6.0.

Site seems to work as normal on Firefox browser though.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jan 2018)

Very slow last couple of days


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2018)

Markymark said:


> Maybe one of the sister sites has hit 10 members and is now draining resources?


Scitechgeeks.


----------



## derrick (9 Jan 2018)

No problems here,


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jan 2018)

Me too, I was blaming my Kindle but good to know it isn't at my end after all.


----------



## cisamcgu (10 Jan 2018)

To be honest, for me at least, it is almost unusable. It freezes every 30-45 seconds for about 30 seconds...


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2018)

Me too.

I was speculating that panic software measures to deal with the Intel Meltdown and Spectre bugs might be responsible ...


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Jan 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I had a "site down" message or some such from the Clod* Flare CDN last night. Apart from that it's been fine.
> 
> * That was a genuine typo - but I like it so I've decided not to correct it.


In another part of the interwebs I used to inhabit that would be classed as TWATBILI. That Was A Typo But I Like It.

(I've had the Clod Flare errors too)


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2018)

I've had the occasional similar issue. I blamed North Korea.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> I've had the occasional similar issue. I blamed North Korea.


Ann Yeong?


----------



## mjr (11 Jan 2018)

In case it helps:
Error 522 Ray ID: 3db7d783aef76a49 • 2018-01-11 12:23:00 UTC
Error 522 Ray ID: 3db7dc17083e6a49 • 2018-01-11 12:26:07 UTC
Error 523 Ray ID: 3db80baf8f446b91 • 2018-01-11 12:58:06 UTC


----------



## Maenchi (11 Jan 2018)

532 for me earlier too


----------



## sight-pin (11 Jan 2018)

Not been able to connect for an hour or so here. Error 523


----------



## Crackle (11 Jan 2018)

Lots of errors recently, site unreachable quite often despite it being reported as up by a number of checking sites, running very slow on occasion. Checked from main computer and phone.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Jan 2018)

I got this error for about 40 minutes from 12:27 today...


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2018)

The Boss is on the case.


----------



## mjr (11 Jan 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Working fine for me. I'm feeling a bit left out.


Unplug your network cable and shove your front door keys into the socket to join in.


----------



## Markymark (11 Jan 2018)

Sorry guys. The thought of seeing me in this is drawing millions of women from across the world hoping to catch a glimpse and it’s overloading the servers.


----------



## roadrash (11 Jan 2018)

yeah yeah, I can imagine..


----------



## cisamcgu (14 Jan 2018)

Seems better yesterday and today ... ?


----------



## Markymark (15 Jan 2018)

User said:


> That's not @Markymark - the Y-fronts are clean.


I should sack my pants washer but I always remember you really need the money.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Jan 2018)

Still a bit clunky from time to time....


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jan 2018)

test

(please ignore)


----------



## Tim Hall (22 Jan 2018)

Got a couple of 523 errors just now.
* Error 523 Ray ID: 3e1621165e4534ee • 2018-01-22 23:00:24 UTC *
*Origin is unreachable*


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2018)

I spoke to tech support at the datacenter and they made some network routing changes that seems to have stabilised things, but let me know if it is still ongoing for any of you?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2018)

Thanks - I'll have another word with them. It might be better to move CC onto a different part of the network (the option was floated in the discussion but as it will involve a short bit of downtime and some IP address changes we gave the easier option a try first).


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2018)

Shaun said:


> Thanks - I'll have another word with them. It might be better to move CC onto a different part of the network (the option was floated in the discussion but as it will involve a short bit of downtime and some IP address changes we gave the easier option a try first).



I’m not sure if my issue is connected with this in anyway but to avoid a new thread. 

I use an iPhone 5S and Safari for CC. I chose Safari for this and other forums as it allows a Home Screen shortcut which Chrome appears not to. 

I frequently find the site unresponsive, several times in a session and find the only solution is to close the window and start again. 

This has been my experience for at least 12 months and most likely longer. Even earlier this morning at 5.00am this was occurring. 

Is it me or just something I have to put up with? It’s taken 12 months to ask so you can see I’m only mildly frustrated!!


----------



## keithmac (8 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Still a bit clunky from time to time....
> 
> View attachment 391684



I had that in January as well but for the last couple of months its been fine on wifi and mobile data it must have been sorted out at host end.

There's been a few rogue adverts kicking about, might have had something to do with that?.


----------



## Shaun (9 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I use an iPhone 5S and Safari for CC. I chose Safari for this and other forums as it allows a Home Screen shortcut which Chrome appears not to. I frequently find the site unresponsive, several times in a session and find the only solution is to close the window and start again. This has been my experience for at least 12 months and most likely longer. Even earlier this morning at 5.00am this was occurring. Is it me or just something I have to put up with? It’s taken 12 months to ask so you can see I’m only mildly frustrated!!



Are you using a mobile data connection (3G/4G) or WiFi at work/home? Assuming the symptoms manifest themselves fairly quickly, could you try using Chrome for a short while to see if you get any improvement? If you'd prefer not to use Chrome, give Dolphin a try: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dolphin-mobile-browser/id634693702?mt=8

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2018)

@Shaun I use a combination of both, mainly Wi Fi - for CC probably 99/100 would be Wi Fi. 

I’ll try Chrome.


----------



## Beebo (10 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I’m not sure if my issue is connected with this in anyway but to avoid a new thread.
> 
> I use an iPhone 5S and Safari for CC. I chose Safari for this and other forums as it allows a Home Screen shortcut which Chrome appears not to.
> 
> ...


I have the same phone running the same software and suffer the same problem. 
The little blue bar gets about a Third of the way across the screen and then stops. 
And like you it doesn’t bother me much but it does mean closing the session and reopening the front page.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2018)

@Beebo that’s it exactly.


----------

